# U.S. Flag Display



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Happy (& peaceful) Independence Day, all!

Flag Etiquette ... (pass it on to the youngun's! :thumbup:

General Display: http://www.aflag.com/flag-etiquette/

U.S. Flag Code: http://www.usflag.org/uscode36.html


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Good information. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Yes! Thank you for posting this.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Thanks for posting this.
I'm really looking forward to Independence Day this year.
Hope everyone has a great 4th!


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

Yes Many people are very ignorant or lax in their flag display etiquette.


----------



## NoslracNevok (Jun 12, 2018)

Most of the time I miss orders to half staff, forget to bring in during inclement weather, and I haven't got around to putting in a light for night. I really need to do better.


----------

